# POCO



## POC Fishin' Gal

Usually there is lots of chit chat about who is goingâ€¦â€¦nada so far! Everyone mad about the call off last year or what?


----------



## juan valdez

I'll be there. Not fishing either tournament but will be out fishing. Can't wait!


----------



## batsandowls

Same


----------



## bigfishtx

Wind is blowing, oilfield sucks, I imagine most folks are kinda so so on it this year.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

We'll be coming from Port A on Monday or Tuesday. Not excited about the weather that we're being dealt this year as it currently sits now. Looks like a storm system blowing in from the Bay of Campeche on Friday but hey it's a long time between now and then and it's usually rough for POCO. 
As for last year, POCO made the best call they could have made based on the best available information at the time they actually called it. I totally support W.F for the decision he made. It ended up being a mistake when the weather actually came to pass, but I'm sure glad I didn't have to make that call. I look forward to seeing everyone this year and hopefully the weather turns out for the better. Good luck to everyone fishing it next week! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chase This!

Basante is happening now. Also been quiet. Any reports???


----------



## Talmbout

Their mad about not getting any of their entry fee back.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

I heard not many boats signed up. Deep Sea Roundup is also happening right now. I heard Game Hog released a Blue Martian in Bastante around 8:30 this AM. Anyone have any standings for DSR or Bastante as of this evening? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruthless53

Bastante only had like 6-8 boats enter as of late yesterday. 2 blues for Game hog and 1 blue for Bimini Babe as of an hour ago.


----------



## Sight Cast

Terrel why didnt u fish dsr? Dont u usually dominate that thing?


----------



## bkb7777

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> Usually there is lots of chit chat about who is goingâ€¦â€¦nada so far! Everyone mad about the call off last year or what?


It just wasn't rough enough for poco last year I'm sure everyone's waiting to see if it's gonna be rough enough this year before putting money up


----------



## finz

At DSR now, lot of meat fish came in, saw one video of a white tagged on bandit! Heard only 9 boats fished bastante.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Sight Cast said:


> Terrel why didnt u fish dsr? Dont u usually dominate that thing?


Born to fish, forced to work amigo. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sight Cast

Good point. See you wednesday


----------



## 1hunglower

96 boats entered as of last week for POCO. Nobody is mad about the entry fees not being returned if you can afford a million dollar boat $4500 is a days worth of fuel.


----------



## blastcote

We will be fishing the Poco, headed to POC on Sunday. Boat gets there Monday.


----------



## freespool

Loading up this today. Taking the boat down tomorrow and setting up camp Monday.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TeamJefe

They changed the rules a little this year to be more flexible around the weather. I would not be surprised if they have us fish early. Weather looks better on Thursday/Friday morning. Regardless Brand Name will be in Caracol early next week. See you guys down there!


----------



## justhookit

Ruthless53 said:


> Bastante only had like 6-8 boats enter as of late yesterday. 2 blues for Game hog and 1 blue for Bimini Babe as of an hour ago.


I'm not sure even that many fished. Tammi still had us on the board as entered, but we never signed up because there weren't enough boats in it to make it worth it.

In other words, even the board she posted a picture of is inaccurate.


----------



## scend irie

Empty Pockets CC said:


> I heard not many boats signed up. Deep Sea Roundup is also happening right now. I heard Game Hog released a Blue Martian in Bastante around 8:30 this AM. Anyone have any standings for DSR or Bastante as of this evening?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As of close yesterday evening at DSR, our own DRILHER was in second place in the blue marlin category with a second earliest release.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Well, we made it. Lots of big boys here already and more pulling in by the hour.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGAustin

Yes sir, Poco is gearing up. Fuel trucks doing a good business this morning. Where is HeliClay for some really good pics.


----------



## mako

1hunglower said:


> 96 boats entered as of last week for POCO. Nobody is mad about the entry fees not being returned if you can afford a million dollar boat $4500 is a days worth of fuel.


I heard only 70 boats as of today?


----------



## Sight Cast

Correct


----------



## DRILHER

1hunglower said:


> 96 boats entered as of last week for POCO. Nobody is mad about the entry fees not being returned if you can afford a million dollar boat $4500 is a days worth of fuel.


There was plenty of people mad that they kept end all the money. Hence the lower turn out


----------



## Chase This!

mako said:


> I heard only 70 boats as of today?


Dang.


----------



## justhookit

DRILHER said:


> There was plenty of people mad that they kept end all the money. Hence the lower turn out


Bastante basically didn't happen and Deep Sea RoundUp entries were down something like 30%..... there are lots of factors and my guess is the non-refund is the least of them if it is one at all.


----------



## bigfishtx

justhookit said:


> Bastante basically didn't happen and Deep Sea RoundUp entries were down something like 30%..... there are lots of factors and my guess is the non-refund is the least of them if it is one at all.


There are a few no shows over what happened last year. There are a lot more over what is going on in the oil patch. Calcutta will be way off.


----------



## FishRisk

70 boats, say $5,000 average boat is $350,000. Would expect Calcutta to be way of from recent years for various reason, including general economy. Some bargains to be had. Still interesting and fun to watch unfold.


----------



## finz

Good luck to all and be safe!! Go get em Sigsbee Deep!!


----------



## 05starkid

*Wild Hooker*

You can't please everyoneâ€¦ Cancel, Fish, whatever they chooseâ€¦

This is always one of my favorite weeks of the year. Good luck to everyone and be safe. This is the first Poco for a few great fisherman on our boat.

See yal on the rip.
-Brooks 
Wild Hooker 68


----------



## heli.clay

I'm over in deep high island today. We will see what tomorrow holds. Be in poc Thursday night.


----------



## wLeeBull

Lone star shootout the next weekend is a better format and an A+++ tournament IMO

Heather and the crew do a great job! 

Plus the money goes to a good cause. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98113

Do they have a scale-cam or anything for weigh-ins, does anybody know? I'd like to check out the boards.


----------



## donaken

wLeeBull said:


> Lone star shootout the next weekend is a better format and an A+++ tournament IMO
> 
> Heather and the crew do a great job!
> 
> Plus the money goes to a good cause.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Randy and his crew put on a first rate tournament with the Shootout, 
but it's not Poco...


----------



## donaken

Tournament Kelly said:


> Do they have a scale-cam or anything for weigh-ins, does anybody know? I'd like to check out the boards.


Not previously, generally word of mouth or 2cool for updates....they love the suspense.. :fish:


----------



## wLeeBull

donaken said:


> Randy and his crew put on a first rate tournament with the Shootout,
> 
> but it's not Poco...


Yes,

Definitely not POCO, they could learn a thing or two from the LSS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donaken

wLeeBull said:


> Yes,
> 
> Definitely not POCO, they could learn a thing or two from the LSS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please wLee, enlighten us....two completely different formats


----------



## wLeeBull

Well Ken, I noticed you just edited your previous post to add "two completely different formats" it's obvious and that's my point. 

Poco is luck and its that simple. A blind hog can find an acorn and Win it. Just swing for the fence and hope it all works out. 

Many I know aren't fans of the bait rules and times. (there's a reason many top live bait pros don't fish it) 

3rd, The fact a boat can release 6 blues and not make a dime and get lucky on a $100k wahoo seems off to many of us. 

And I'm not gonna get into which charity gets the money because I have no clue.... If any at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chase This!

wLeeBull said:


> 3rd, The fact a boat can release 6 blues and not make a dime and get lucky on a $100k wahoo seems off to many of us.


I agree with this. I really like the idea of release points and kill points.


----------



## mako

wLeeBull said:


> Poco is luck and its that simple. A blind hog can find an acorn and Win it. Just swing for the fence and hope it all works out.
> 
> 3rd, The fact a boat can release 6 blues and not make a dime and get lucky on a $100k wahoo seems off to many of us.


x2

I've released 2+ marlin in several Poco's over the years and haven't won a dime....and we won $117,000 a couple years back for a #50 yft...don't get me wrong, happy to have won some money, but seems a bit backwards.


----------



## wLeeBull

Also, If you grease one at Auger at 5pm. There is no way your making it back .... All fish must be weighed that day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chase This!

wLeeBull said:


> Also, If you grease one at Auger at 5pm. There is no way your making it back .... All fish must be weighed that day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree with this as well. This rule is plain silly.


----------



## Sight Cast

Great. Anyone need tickets for tonight? I have extras. Were in E7. Come by


----------



## bigfishtx

mako said:


> x2
> 
> I've released 2+ marlin in several Poco's over the years and haven't won a dime....and we won $117,000 a couple years back for a #50 yft...don't get me wrong, happy to have won some money, but seems a bit backwards.


Hell, we did that is two hours one year and weighed in a couple more. Poco is a tough one to win. It is not all luck.


----------



## FishRisk

bigfishtx said:


> Hell, we did that is two hours one year and weighed in a couple more. Poco is a tough one to win. It is not all luck.


20 years ago this week. Time flies...


----------



## DRILHER

I like luck. Gives people like me a chance


----------



## DirtKat

DRILHER said:


> I like luck. Gives people like me a chance


Only sportfish and Freeman's can win these tournys.........


----------



## piratelight

Drum roll please...


Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blastcote

9 boats Calcutta 49000



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blastcote

14 boats 83000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donaken

wLeeBull said:


> Well Ken, I noticed you just edited your previous post to add "two completely different formats" it's obvious and that's my point.
> 
> Poco is luck and its that simple. A blind hog can find an acorn and Win it. Just swing for the fence and hope it all works out.
> 
> Many I know aren't fans of the bait rules and times. (there's a reason many top live bait pros don't fish it)
> 
> 3rd, The fact a boat can release 6 blues and not make a dime and get lucky on a $100k wahoo seems off to many of us.
> 
> And I'm not gonna get into which charity gets the money because I have no clue.... If any at all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well wLee, agree hooking the right fish during Poco is luck, getting her in the boat and to the dock in time is luck+.....Part of the beauty of Poco is you don't have to be a 30yr veteran to win or have a stacked deck in the cockpit.....don't get me wrong, I love fishing both types of formats and plan to fish as many as I can of both in the future....I would like to hear the complaints of the bait rules. Most tournaments I'm aware of require no offset circle hooks and obviously no baited J hooks, if I was a "top live bait pro" it's certainly the top tournament to fish, imo...your 3rd fact about catching 6 blues and not making a dime, lol well I guess you got bananas on the boat or the wrong color underwear on...I suggest you pull the dinks out of the water and pull something a little more exciting and aim for something over 101"...I'm just the opposite, I think it's crazy for someone to boat a 900# fish to get beat out by someone releasing 10 sailfish, but thats the format I signed up for, doesn't mean I want to change the integrity of the tournament...I think it's awesome you can fish a tournament and strike out at your primary goal and still walk away with a 100k plus on a meat fish, hallelujah!! I think IGFA formats offer a broader range of equal competition to the masses, jungle rules and hook n hand limit a lot of folks that can't afford to stack the deck w professional or seasoned hands in the cockpit...heaviest fish on the dock is a lot more exciting and a crowd pleaser....lastly, greasing a keeper at Auger at 5oclock and not being in a 40kt boat, I would consider poor strategy or in your case bad luck, you have until midnight Fri to stretch the rope, plan accordingly....Poco was well established before you were born and I hope the Fondren legacy continues as long as there's blue marlin swimming in the ocean... I hope someday you have the opportunity to back your boat to the bulkhead and weigh a winner at Poco, it's amazing, sharing the thrill with an entire community is hard to express....
Ken


----------



## poco jim

Well Said! Ken


----------



## piratelight

296k #36


Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRILHER

Thanks for the updates


----------



## blastcote

Hey it a kill tournament you don't like it don't sign up 41 boats over 300k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piratelight

DRILHER said:


> Thanks for the updates


No problem

Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blastcote

And my team went for 4250 so I am happy camper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chase This!

Are you fishing on the What Knot again? Good luck, Ken.


----------



## piratelight

456k #62


Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotrod

Poco guys better be glad Double J fishing doesnt come over in his Freeman and take the win!


----------



## bigfishtx

How did the calcutta end up?


----------



## mako

donaken said:


> \I would like to hear the complaints of the bait rules. Most tournaments I'm aware of require no offset circle hooks and obviously no baited J hooks, if I was a "top live bait pro" it's certainly the top tournament to fish, imo
> Ken


Ken, I think Lee was referring to the fact that you cannot catch bait before fishing time starts. That being said, in texas, catching live tuna after the sun has come up can be a challenge. Many of the other large gulf tournaments allow you to start fishing for bait earlier which allows the guys to utilize that time to catch some decent baits.


----------



## Chase This!

What's the purpose of lines out Friday night?


----------



## blastcote

Yes on the What Knot again, until my boat is ready


----------



## Mr. Tuffy

*.*



Chase This! said:


> What's the purpose of lines out Friday night?


B,
I used to hate this rule, but as I've gotten older I kinda like the "no pressure" aspect of a lines out time between days. Let the younger guys stay up all night and keep the boat in a nice up/down sea sleeping pattern.

Other than that, the only point I see for it is to keep from hooking a big girl late in the evening and not making the midnight cutoff at the scales. (Which I don't care for).

I'm sure one day the rules will change again. Remember when meat fish couldnt win you a penny? That wasn't long ago at all.

You fishing? I'm on the sidelines with a 6 week old baby boy. No mom or in laws in town to help the wife. I got the stink eye look for even bringing up the idea of me fishing.


----------



## Chase This!

Nah, I'm out this year. Too much going on with the NewCo. Congrats on the new baby!!!

Regarding lines out, if you have a tuna pot, you should allow the boats to fish at night. All that money in the tuna pot will be won by someone lucking on to a big tuna during the day. If there is going to be real money in the tuna pot, let the boats focus on them and fish at night. 

Plus, I'd love to be able to fill the live bait tubes.


----------



## EricG

what time do the boats head out?


----------



## Chefmaster

What time is the weigh in on Saturday? Is it 5pm?


----------



## Blue N' Brew

I for one like the lines out rule. Lets me sit on the back deck and enjoy the sunset and lite the BBQ pit. Some of the most relaxing moments Ive had are Friday evenings after lines in at Poco... unless you make it back to the tent with a fish for some fried chicken.


----------



## heli.clay

It looks to be calming down. Should be a good run for them.

Water color sucks until you get out to the floaters. I'm 90 miles out right now and it still has green color to it. 
View attachment 2331474
View attachment 2331482


Was at Boomvang Tuesday and saw a bunch of bait and a couple billfish running around. The new ship towards Hoover will be busy I'm sure. I'm taking tomorrow off so there won't be any aerial shots from me this year.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

Well pooh! Hope you have a nice day off though!


----------



## DGAustin

POCO offshore boats left at 7 tonight, Thursday.


----------



## poco jim

Anybody hear how many boats, I've read different numbers on separate posts. Does anyone know how the Calcutta turned out?


----------



## DRILHER

70 or 71 boats 555k Calcutta I don't know on the meat pots


----------



## Swells

DRILHER said:


> 70 or 71 boats 555k Calcutta I don't know on the meat pots


Capt. Kendall says that's the least boat in decades, aside from hurricanes of course. Pots used to be over a million. Not seeing that but the boys are game-on.


----------



## poco jim

DRILHER said:


> 70 or 71 boats 555k Calcutta I don't know on the meat pots


Are you fishing it, buddy?


----------



## DRILHER

poco jim said:


> Are you fishing it, buddy?


Unfortunately my work did not line up correctly this year. I won't be in till Legends


----------



## bigfishtx

Swells said:


> Capt. Kendall says that's the least boat in decades, aside from hurricanes of course. Pots used to be over a million. Not seeing that but the boys are game-on.


Decades? Not hardly. I fished it from 85-04 and never saw a pot as big as this year.
Times are different but 52$ oil makes people pull back.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

Old 07-17-2011, 08:13 PM #5
Pittstop
at POC


One winner in the Calcutta...
"Bella Donna" won the Calcutta with a 400+ lb Blue Marlin...They were the only boat to bring in a Blue - They won over $800,000.00 !!! 
Actually, they didn't buy themselves in the calcutta, so they had to split the pot...still not too bad.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

mako said:


> Ken, I think Lee was referring to the fact that you cannot catch bait before fishing time starts. That being said, in texas, catching live tuna after the sun has come up can be a challenge. Many of the other large gulf tournaments allow you to start fishing for bait earlier which allows the guys to utilize that time to catch some decent baits.


Actually you can catch bait prior to the start of the tournament. We caught bait every year prior to the line up. Most of the time we ran out on Thursday morning to catch some bait. We'd come back, fuel up, and get ready to go. Granted its blue runners and not blackfin but its nice to have. Totally legal but I'm one of the few who ever did it. I asked Walter and he approved it.

Good luck to all the boats fishing. I sure am missing being there.

David


----------



## Aggie Bill Collector

Looks like Who Dat is heading back to the scales


----------



## slider67

how are you getting the updates


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

She looks like a good one.


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales

Hasta Luego has boated a 110" fish.


----------



## mudcatz71

Does that mean a race for first fish in?


----------



## Aggie Bill Collector

Yes it's 30k first fish weighed on Friday. Who Dat should be in first by an hour.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

mudcatz71 said:


> Does that mean a race for first fish in?


No. Bigger fish wins unless the weigh the same. Then tie goes to first fish caught.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Aggie Bill Collector said:


> Yes it's 30k first fish weighed on Friday. Who Dat should be in first by an hour.


I forgot about that. You are right. Most boats would have a hard time keeping up with Whoo Dat anyway. She's smoking fast.


----------



## Aggie Bill Collector

Poco Mas is hooked up!


----------



## slider67

is there a page to watch the updates on


----------



## jcareyETexas

Aggie Bill Collector said:


> Poco Mas is hooked up!


Poco Mas as in Daniel's boat?


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales

slider67 said:


> is there a page to watch the updates on


Most updates that I'm seeing are coming from Facebook.


----------



## donaken

Got sat call someone is hooked up to a monster at the weather bouy!! 
There's some good fishing goin on right now, not surprised 6 places get filled!
:dance:


----------



## Fin-Atic

donaken said:


> Got sat call someone is hooked up to a monster at the weather bouy!!
> There's some good fishing goin on right now, not surprised 6 places get filled!
> :dance:


The 42019 or 42020? Keep the updates coming


----------



## blaze 'em

^my guess would be neither.


----------



## donaken

42002


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

42002 I bet


----------



## donaken

Heard there's lots of chatter on the radio....has anyone made it to the scales yet? Hope someone is hangin out at the scales to keep us updated!!


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales

I believe Whoo Dat's ETA at the scales is about 4ish. Hasta Luego's ETA is 5ish.


----------



## donaken

Buddy think he made a mistake bringing the girls along....said he hasn't noticed the lures behind the boat yet :fish:


----------



## Klesak1

They got a long ride if they land the fish at 42002! It's like 196 mm from the poc jetties


----------



## Flight Cancelled

Klesak1 said:


> They got a long ride if they land the fish at 42002! It's like 196 mm from the poc jetties


 Yeah but I bet that ride coming in will be a quick one for the crew with a slob on deck.....bet the booze are flowing:brew2:


----------



## Klesak1

Flight Cancelled said:


> Yeah but I bet that ride coming in will be a quick one for the crew with a slob on deck.....bet the booze are flowing:brew2:


 You ain't lying!!! A lot better than making the ride back on Saturday with nothing on deck!


----------



## JKD

donaken said:


> Buddy think he made a mistake bringing the girls along....said he hasn't noticed the lures behind the boat yet :fish:


What boat?? :bounce:


----------



## Klesak1

donaken said:


> Got sat call someone is hooked up to a monster at the weather bouy!!
> There's some good fishing goin on right now, not surprised 6 places get filled!
> :dance:


Any word on the weather buoy fish?


----------



## justhookit

donaken said:


> Buddy think he made a mistake bringing the girls along....said he hasn't noticed the lures behind the boat yet :fish:


I don't think they are gonna make weight.


----------



## donaken

Nada....


----------



## piratelight

I'll go down to the board in a little while...


Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales

Done Deal with a 102"


----------



## snapperlicious

*Boat*



donaken said:


> Buddy think he made a mistake bringing the girls along....said he hasn't noticed the lures behind the boat yet :fish:


Do those floatation devices come standard on a boat like that?


----------



## ExplorerTv

snapperlicious said:


> Do those floatation devices come standard on a boat like that?


I believe they come standard on most sport fishers over 45FT.


----------



## mrsh978

Fish gods love boobies


----------



## Spots and Dots

donaken said:


> Buddy think he made a mistake bringing the girls along....said he hasn't noticed the lures behind the boat yet :fish:


Kinky and Inky?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## donaken

6+ hours on the behemoth!!! Filled the cockpit to the salon door twice trying to throw the flyer, just ripped a thousand yards straight down :work::work::work:


----------



## lil mambo

donaken said:


> 6+ hours on the behemoth!!! Filled the cockpit to the salon door twice trying to throw the flyer, just ripped a thousand yards straight down :work::work::work:


 What boat??


----------



## jgale

donaken said:


> 6+ hours on the behemoth!!! Filled the cockpit to the salon door twice trying to throw the flyer, just ripped a thousand yards straight down :work::work::work:


*******!


----------



## justhookit

lil mambo said:


> What boat??


Hopefully a fast one!


----------



## Ruthless53

At thirty knots its roughly 6 hours 45 min to the little jetties from the weather buoy. If they went that far they can cruise 30 knots I bet. What boat is it ken?


----------



## FREON

Ruthless53 said:


> At thirty knots its roughly 6 hours 45 min to the little jetties from the weather buoy. If they went that far they can cruise 30 knots I bet. What boat is it ken?


For sure....they will be cruising home with the wind and waves at their back but they better hope they head to POC in the next 1-1 1/2 hours


----------



## Fin-Atic

donaken said:


> Buddy think he made a mistake bringing the girls along....said he hasn't noticed the lures behind the boat yet :fish:


Now those are some nice personal flotation devices!!


----------



## juan valdez

Isn't weigh deadline tomorrow?


----------



## Skeeter2525

Marlin have to be weighed in by midnight tonight if caught today I think.


----------



## juan valdez

Skeeter2525 said:


> Marlin have to be weighed in by midnight tonight if caught today I think.


Gotcha


----------



## DRILHER

Is that on Dorado Ken?


----------



## Flight Cancelled

The suspence is killin me


----------



## donaken

Ruthless53 said:


> At thirty knots its roughly 6 hours 45 min to the little jetties from the weather buoy. If they went that far they can cruise 30 knots I bet. What boat is it ken?


Not getting jinx by me....time\distance closing in fast, a fish that big, that deep could take awhile....is it legal to battle a fish all night after lines in?? :headknock


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales

donaken said:


> Not getting jinx by me....time\distance closing in fast, a fish that big, that deep could take awhile....is it legal to battle a fish all night after lines in?? :headknock


I don't believe so. Rules from a couple years ago state that blue marlin must be hooked, caught and weighed on the same day.


----------



## angler_25

Just heard "Honky Tonk" has a 114" and should be in by 9.


----------



## Flight Cancelled

need some live coverage from a helicopter next year


----------



## DGAustin

We need HeliClay in the air taking pics and reporting.


----------



## Aggie Bill Collector

Hopefully that wasn't the death dive. Pulling dead weight is taxing never racking with so much tension on the line. I hope they are able to land and make it to the dock in time!


----------



## Klesak1

Hasta luego was pulling into the dock a few minutes ago. I past by as they were idling into the fishing center


----------



## slider67

Who Dat weigh there fish allready


----------



## roperbwk99

Any word?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klesak1

Here is an update


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

Thank you!


----------



## slider67

Thanks


----------



## saltaholic

What will a 114 weigh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine

*Depends on the girth and how far down toward her tail she carries her girth....*

*How much does a 6' 4" guy weigh ????? 185 to 400 lbs !!! :rotfl:*


----------



## saltaholic

I understand that but I know most bill fisherman know a good estimate based on length 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotxks

Whoo Dat posted 103x58


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishingFanatic96

saltaholic said:


> What will a 114 weigh?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends how fat she is, I had a 113 weigh 545 in legends a few years ago.


----------



## bigfishtx

saltaholic said:


> I understand that but I know most bill fisherman know a good estimate based on length
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would think 500-600


----------



## piratelight

Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx

Whoo dat could be first in and not end up is the 6 place payout with all these big fish getting caught.


----------



## Aggie Bill Collector

Hasta Luego beat them in so the 30k goes to them and they could very well end up on the outside looking in.


----------



## piratelight

Who dat. 389

Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

thanks-what was Hasta Luego weight?


----------



## piratelight

They haven't weighed their yet. They are pulling in now. 


Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

I thought they were in firstâ€¦.I'm confused. Thanks for your pics and report!


----------



## mako

Aggie Bill Collector said:


> Hasta Luego beat them in so the 30k goes to them and they could very well end up on the outside looking in.


 No, $30k goes to the biggest blue weighed on Friday, not first.


----------



## Aggie Bill Collector

mako said:


> No, $30k goes to the biggest blue weighed on Friday, not first.


My bad, Gabe your right on that one. I wouder what's the most fished weighed in on day one.


----------



## DGAustin

Hasta Luega blue marlin was 575.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Some big fish coming in for sure. Keep the reports coming guys!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roperbwk99

Keep'em coming. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Charter Fleet

I have not read the rules this year, but I am pretty sure that the $30k will be split up between the top 3 blue marlin weighed today... example: 1st place 50%, 2nd place 30%, 3rd place 20%.

At least there is plenty of action and fish for the crowds to see.


----------



## cab

Great to be 3500 miles away and able to keep up. Bummed no wifi access after today.


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales

Texas Charter Fleet said:


> I have not read the rules this year, but I am pretty sure that the $30k will be split up between the top 3 blue marlin weighed today... example: 1st place 50%, 2nd place 30%, 3rd place 20%.
> 
> At least there is plenty of action and fish for the crowds to see.


That's correct at least as far as prior years have been. $30,000 will be paid to the three largest blue marlin weighed on Friday. 
1st: 51%, 2nd: 28%, and 3rd: 21%


----------



## Klesak1

575 and 389 about to start cleaning them. Would post pics but my phone won't upload them


----------



## roperbwk99

Get a new phone! J/J 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsparker67




----------



## piratelight

Hasta's went 575


Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

Great pics and updates! Appreciate you guys!!


----------



## Klesak1

This was before we cleaned them


----------



## bigfishtx

389 is light for a 103" blue. They are going to have a hard time staying in the money if there are two more coming in. Day two will be slower, so they may luck out and hold on.


----------



## kudu1

Who are the other two headed in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donaken

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> Great pics and updates! Appreciate you guys!!


X2 Guy's, thanks for keeping us posted! Any late updates on folks headed to the scales?? I got nothin....what a great day on the pond!! Congrats to everyone who's made a showing :cheers:
Best of luck putting another on the deck!


----------



## Klesak1

Marlin are cleaned and in the box now time for a drink!


----------



## Intercontinental Charters

donaken said:


> X2 Guy's, thanks for keeping us posted! Any late updates on folks headed to the scales?? I got nothin....what a great day on the pond!! Congrats to everyone who's made a showing :cheers:
> Best of luck putting another on the deck!


So what happened to the fish that was "hooked up" at the weather buoy??
And what boat was it..any word on that..


----------



## bigfishtx

Klesak1 said:


> Marlin are cleaned and in the box now time for a drink!


What do you do with the meat? I would buy some, it is great smoked.


----------



## DGAustin

I believe it is HonkyTonk with the big blue caught at buoy. Supposed to be in around 9.


----------



## piratelight

Honky tonk with a 114" and done deal with a 103". 


Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazytripp

Not weather bouy


----------



## crazytripp

Skinny 114


----------



## piratelight

Honky tonk just cleared the little jetties 


Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klesak1

bigfishtx said:


> What do you do with the meat? I would buy some, it is great smoked.


It gets donated to local churches and homeless etc.


----------



## EricG

Honky tonk 112 3/8 452


----------



## piratelight

Either our gossip sucks or their tape measure does. 


Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcareyETexas

Really enjoying the updates. Work and school are keeping me in dry dock this season so this is really helping with my withdrawals. I appreciate it.


----------



## T_rout

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slider67

Updates are awesome thanks,


----------



## crazytripp

Hey piratelight, tape didn't lie. Do you know what happens to a fish that has been on ice for 6 hours, it shrinks. Get you sh/\& straight smart a $$.


----------



## blaze 'em

crazytripp said:


> Hey piratelight, tape didn't lie. Do you know what happens to a fish that has been on ice for 6 hours, it shrinks. Get you sh/\& straight smart a $$.


Easy big dawg, he maybe didn't know that.


----------



## piratelight

Good grief. Calm down there buckaroo. 


Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtKat

crazytripp said:


> Hey piratelight, tape didn't lie. Do you know what happens to a fish that has been on ice for 6 hours, it shrinks. Get you sh/\& straight smart a $$.


You mad bro?


----------



## sotxks

crazytripp said:


> Hey piratelight, tape didn't lie. Do you know what happens to a fish that has been on ice for 6 hours, it shrinks. Get you sh/\& straight smart a $$.


Stella spike your coffee this morning!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjd76

Somebody p!$$3d in somebody's cheerios this morning...

Keep the reports coming. Anyone else still coming in?


----------



## Treybig23

piratelight said:


> Good grief. Calm down there buckaroo.
> 
> Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


Hey pirate light, don't worry boat the dumb a$$e$ on this board. Thanks for the updates and please keep em coming. Not all of us can be there in person. Thanks sir


----------



## piratelight

Treybig23 said:


> Hey pirate light, don't worry boat the dumb a$$e$ on this board. Thanks for the updates and please keep em coming. Not all of us can be there in person. Thanks sir


No problem. Anytime. Luckily I don't speak punctuation marks so my feelings were not hurt.

Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chase This!

crazytripp said:


> Hey piratelight, tape didn't lie. Do you know what happens to a fish that has been on ice for 6 hours, it shrinks. Get you sh/\& straight smart a $$.


How much does one generally shrink?


----------



## DRILHER

So if measure 1 at 101" in the water I should let it go at POCO?


----------



## rodsnscrews

Microwave Popcorn?


----------



## wLeeBull

DRILHER said:


> So if measure 1 at 101" in the water I should let it go at POCO?


In a kill tourney, yes. If not it'decision time bro. Case by case

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wLeeBull

Chase This! said:


> How much does one generally shrink?


I say 10% but Capt Troy D. disagrees

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

Any word on the giant Ken mentioned? Or did I miss something?


----------



## EricG

Done Deal 421


----------



## piratelight

10%? Really? Let me check my math... You catch a 100" fish and it takes most of the day to bring it back in because you fishing in a different hemisphere, it will be 90" when you get back? I think some one is eating your fish on the way in. 


Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Tuffy

I disagree with 10%. More like 1%


----------



## wLeeBull

piratelight said:


> 10%? Really? Let me check my math... You catch a 100" fish and it takes most of the day to bring it back in because you fishing in a different hemisphere, it will be 90" when you get back? I think some one is eating your fish on the way in.
> 
> Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


Lbs and length are two different variables in the equation .....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piratelight

Weight has a lot of variables. I thought we were talking about length shrinkage. 


Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Tuffy

If it's a release tournament, they generally grow 15%-25% by the time the story hits the dock. Another 20% between the dock and work the next day. 

í ½í¸„


----------



## asher

Thanks for the updates guys. Keep em coming.


----------



## piratelight

Lady Adele almost in with #5


Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piratelight

Mr. Tuffy said:


> If it's a release tournament, they generally grow 15%-25% by the time the story hits the dock. Another 20% between the dock and work the next day.
> 
> Ã­Â Â½Ã­Â¸Â„


 we have a winner

Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klesak1

Final for day one. Lady Adele snuck one in!


----------



## Chase This!

Our fish shrunk 1". 102" on the deck and 101" back home. For what that's worth. 

Wow. Five weighed in. Great day of fishing.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

Thank you so much for the update!


----------



## slider67

Thanks for the updates


----------



## coastman

Awesome, thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## mako

What happened to the grander at the weather buoy?


----------



## blaze 'em

mako said:


> What happened to the grander at the weather buoy?


Megladon....


----------



## ding_a_ling

Any updates from this morning? Any fish caught today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klesak1

Any fishing reports yet?


----------



## donaken

mako said:


> What happened to the grander at the weather buoy?


I dunno Gabe, was hopping to wake up to a true Davey and Goliath story....somebody sent me a pic of their go to lure, looks like a modified witch doctor....I dunno:ac550:


----------



## donaken

Spots and Dots said:


> Kinky and Inky?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think so....buddy said not much to look at between the two, said he's seen better heads on mugs of beer....I suggested he just keep looking down


----------



## poco jim

Ken, what happened with the big fish yesterday, I was pulling for them.


----------



## JKD

Facebook page is showing a 115" getting a ride in.


----------



## Klesak1

Mojo has a 115" headed to the scales will be here around 6:30


----------



## wLeeBull

Mojo greased one 115"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roperbwk99

What Facebook page? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRILHER

roperbwk99 said:


> What Facebook page?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Lone-Star-Shootout/480659848617699
Shoot out page
Sad that POCO won't update and someone else has to do it for them


----------



## roperbwk99

DRILHER said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Lone-Star-Shootout/480659848617699
> Shoot out page
> Sad that POCO won't update


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Brian, Brad and Chino on the Mojo.. Great team right there! Glad to hear the news..


----------



## FOWLHOOK

They are catching some good ones this year!


----------



## Tortuga

To save me having to go back a dozen pages....

How many big boats signed up for the offshore this year ??

thanks....jd


----------



## ding_a_ling

What time do they have to be in today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poco jim

7 o'clock I believe.


----------



## ding_a_ling

Never mind. Saw it was 7. Mojo better step on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poco jim

Tortuga said:


> To save me having to go back a dozen pages....
> 
> How many big boats signed up for the offshore this year ??
> 
> thanks....jd


 70 or 71 with a $555 Calcutta per Vance.


----------



## Ruthless53

poco jim said:


> 70 or 71 with a $555 Calcutta per Vance.


Read on somebody's fb page that it's $925,000 total purse for the marlin pots. Didn't hear what the total for meat pots was.


----------



## Bosshawg

No pics of the crowd partying at the weigh station yet?


----------



## Klesak1

We are partying from the back side of the weigh in


----------



## Klesak1

.


----------



## DRILHER

Ruthless53 said:


> Read on somebody's fb page that it's $925,000 total purse for the marlin pots. Didn't hear what the total for meat pots was.


The the Calcutta was over 900K when they had 115 boats. This year it was 555k with 70 boats. Maybe that total was with the meat pots


----------



## Ruthless53

DRILHER said:


> The the Calcutta was over 900K when they had 115 boats. This year it was 555k with 70 boats. Maybe that total was with the meat pots


Doesn't part of the entry fee usually add a couple hundred to the marlin pot??


----------



## bigfishtx

Ruthless53 said:


> Doesn't part of the entry fee usually add a couple hundred to the marlin pot??


$1,000 per boat which gives you 50%


----------



## poco jim

Can somebody turn Klesak1's pic. lol


----------



## Tortuga

*don't think you care about the first pix...lol*

.


----------



## poco jim

Thanks Tuga!


----------



## poco jim

This tourney is about over, no updates. 
Read earlier posts that boats had boated fish.


----------



## piratelight

Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piratelight

The Internet sucks down here


Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heli.clay

1 pound between first and second. Mojo put up a 574. 

Hasta Luego in first at 575 still


----------



## poco jim

Wow!


----------



## DRILHER

Over the limit with a 393. One boat gets unfortunate


----------



## piratelight

Whoa


Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

that hurts!


----------



## DRILHER




----------



## rsparker67

DRILHER said:


> Over the limit with a 393. One boat gets unfortunate


Congratulations to Derrick and crew!


----------



## Tom Andrews

Anyone know what the meat pot winners are?


----------



## Jeff SATX

Two boats, many years from now, will still be talking about that one pound at POCO


----------



## bigfishtx

Jeff SATX said:


> Two boats, many years from now, will still be talking about that one pound at POCO


Actually, in a couple of years few will remember. No one remembers much more than who won it.


----------



## gigem87

That happened at Bisbee's a few years back. Second fish to the dock weighed a pound more. Crew with first fish complained that two ropes were used to hoist fish, and a local bar had put a t shirt on fish. They reweighed 2nd fish, it was 2 pounds less. Lost by a pound.


----------



## Hammer07

7 SOLID fish brought to the scales, congrats to all that caught fish! This is a summer we will talk about for some time... Hope it holds until next weekend, can't wait to get out there for the Lone Star next weekend!


----------



## roperbwk99

Congrats to everyone that fished and put in their time and money. It's was a good year. Thank everyone for the keeping us couch fisherman updated! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff SATX

bigfishtx said:


> Actually, in a couple of years few will remember. No one remembers much more than who won it.


That's why I said two boats... Remember when we won, remember when we lost, POCO by one freaking pound? It'll be an everlasting memory for two boats.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

Congrats to all that brought in fish, and to those that tried! Tourney fishing is hard on the body, mind, and wallet.


----------



## Klesak1

Good times on the water! Lots of fish weighed and a great poco over all.


----------



## Klesak1

Final


----------



## WestEndAngler

Wow congrats to the winners! Lots of fish brought in.


----------



## marsh bandit

Way to go Hasta! Congrats to all the other boats that were able to boat fish also.


----------



## Law Dog

Congrats to all the winners! Another great Poco for the History Books.


----------



## bjd76

Anybody take pics of the meat fish leader board?


----------



## DGAustin

bjd76 said:


> Anybody take pics of the meat fish leader board?


No pic, but here are results.

Tuna, 116.5, caught by. LongShot

Dolphin, 36.4, caught by FamilyTies

Wahoo, 40.4, caught by MineTime


----------



## marlinmaster

way to go mojo


----------



## DadSaid

Thanks for the pics and reports..


----------



## wampuscat

Just finished the tread. Nice. Got a first and a second in two dolphin pots. Lost an engine about 110m out. Got it fixed but missed a lot of the first day. Won tag and release again.


----------



## Chase This!

wampuscat said:


> Just finished the tread. Nice. Got a first and a second in two dolphin pots. Lost an engine about 110m out. Got it fixed but missed a lot of the first day. Won tag and release again.


Badass. Minus the engine.

How many did yall release?


----------



## wampuscat

2 blues 2 sails Had one other blue through the hook. In the last hour and a half of fishing, had 3 blues hooked. Tagged two.


----------



## crazytripp

piratelight said:


> No problem. Anytime. Luckily I don't speak punctuation marks so my feelings were not hurt.
> 
> Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


Hey Pirate. Wanted to apologize for the remarks the other night. One of the guys high jacked my phone while we were on our way to the scales. I gaffed the 114" blue myself and measured it. It was a true 114" but she was skinny. We were on a 7 hour run back and I'm sure alcohol had a factor in his comment. Believe me were having a blast!


----------



## crazytripp

*HonkyTonk Poco Results*

1 for 2 on Blues! Finished 4th overall in the Marlin with a 452lber. 2nd overall wahoo 39.3lbs which won the $500 pot. We also 2 for 3 on white Marlin. Both were tagged and released.
Till next year!!!!!!

I also want to say thanks to all the guys on the boat!!!!! I had a blast as always. Can't wait till the next one!!!!


----------



## bigfishtx

wampuscat said:


> 2 blues 2 sails Had one other blue through the hook. In the last hour and a half of fishing, had 3 blues hooked. Tagged two.


What boat?


----------



## topwatrout

Today is the most depressing and hungover day of the year. 364 more days and counting...


----------



## Crowhater

I cant believe we got it done, we lost over 6 hours of fishing the first day because of engine issues and had to repair offshore while floating like a cork.


----------



## wampuscat

*poco*



bigfishtx said:


> What boat?


 Natorious


----------



## wampuscat

*stitches*



Crowhater said:


> I cant believe we got it done, we lost over 6 hours of fishing the first day because of engine issues and had to repair offshore while floating like a cork.


Did Doc's stitches hold til ya got to the real doctor. lost a good amount of blood. Kind of cool watching doc stitch ya up. I'm thinking some kind of pain killer would of helped. That biting down on a stick, like in the movies might not help with the pain but does quiet the screaming. Didn't think you would top the time the 12/0 went through your leg. Your a tough one Marshal John.


----------



## Chase This!

wampuscat said:


> Did Doc's stitches hold til ya got to the real doctor. lost a good amount of blood. Kind of cool watching doc stitch ya up. I'm thinking some kind of pain killer would of helped. That biting down on a stick, like in the movies might not help with the pain but does quiet the screaming. Didn't think you would top the time the 12/0 went through your leg. Your a tough one Marshal John.


We need to hear this full story.


----------



## wampuscat

*Owi*

He got a hook in him a while back, this time he showed up with a big first aid kit. Everything went well until back at shore trying to get some drums emptied and of the boat. He fell in going for some pliers thrown at him. He sliced his toe from the end to the foot part and to the bone on a oyster. Rusty's wife held it together and Doc used his fist aid kit to stitch it up. Looked like someone had tried to fillet his toe. hear is a pic of his previous owi.


----------



## Crowhater

wampuscat said:


> Did Doc's stitches hold til ya got to the real doctor. lost a good amount of blood. Kind of cool watching doc stitch ya up. I'm thinking some kind of pain killer would of helped. That biting down on a stick, like in the movies might not help with the pain but does quiet the screaming. Didn't think you would top the time the 12/0 went through your leg. Your a tough one Marshal John.


 Im sure my getting injured was a PIA for everyone but it happens, I feel I more than pulled my weight between engine and generator repairs. I did not want to go to Port Lavaca to get my foot stitched up, after being offshore for two days I wanted to party. When I go hunting or fishing I bring along a legit trauma bag ( suture kits, Staple Kits, blood clotting, etc, etc ) so when my foot was cut I asked Doc to sew it up for me. Yes I was sober at the time of the stitching, no I did not get any pain medication or injection. It was washed out with hydrogen peroxide, stitched up and wrapped in gauze. I took a ghetto shower then hauled butt to Caracole for the party. Between the drinking, dancing and people stepping on it the toe got a little on the sore side. After the award picture I loaded up and drove home to Conroe and went to the clinic the next day.


----------



## Crowhater

wampuscat said:


> He got a hook in him a while back, this time he showed up with a big first aid kit. Everything went well until back at shore trying to get some drums emptied and of the boat. He fell in going for some pliers thrown at him. He sliced his toe from the end to the foot part and to the bone on a oyster. Rusty's wife held it together and Doc used his fist aid kit to stitch it up. Looked like someone had tried to fillet his toe. hear is a pic of his previous owi.


 For the record this one is not my fault! I always get trash talked because of injuries but I never cry about them or make a big deal out of them. If anyone other than me got any of these injuries you would see the WORLD STOP.

At the time of this hooking I was catching Tuna on the surface as fast as I could get them in the boat. I was pulling in a tuna while a guy ( no names ) was putting another tuna in the cooler. He had a line wrapped around his leg so he just kicks his foot to clear this annoying line. Well he pulls a marlin lure through the front of my ankle and almost pulls me off my feet, I had to scream at him to stop yanking that freaking line. We had nothing big enough to cut that hook, we had to borrow cable cutters from a shrimp boat. Everyone on our boat thought it was cool, they took pictures and a video.

None of you guys have ever seen my cry over an injury or quit.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe

Hey my hats off to you. **** happens your one tuff guy but **** on that i'm headed to the doc. with all the **** in the water now a days. i had a guy get stuck by a fishes fin in his hand on my boat no big deal the next day his hand was in bad shape he ended up having to have surgery on it and was in the hospital for two weeks to save it.


----------



## bigfishtx

You are a very brave man letting Doc get near you with a needle.

He has been known to sow up the wrong hole and work on the wrong appendage. 

Congrats on the $$


----------



## Crowhater

bigfishtx said:


> You are a very brave man letting Doc get near you with a needle.
> 
> He has been known to sow up the wrong hole and work on the wrong appendage.
> 
> Congrats on the $$


 If you noticed I made someone give him a pair of glasses to wear.


----------



## bigfishtx

Crowhater said:


> If you noticed I made someone give him a pair of glasses to wear.


That does not help the hands shaking like tree in hurricane Carla.


----------



## Ruthless53

hillbilly deluxe said:


> Hey my hats off to you. **** happens your one tuff guy but **** on that i'm headed to the doc. with all the **** in the water now a days. i had a guy get stuck by a fishes fin in his hand on my boat no big deal the next day his hand was in bad shape he ended up having to have surgery on it and was in the hospital for two weeks to save it.


If your in water that's holding yft then the best and cleanest thing you can do is rinse it with the saltwater. If your catching kingfish then your better off using hydrogen peroxide and not letting any saltwater near it.


----------



## Crowhater

Ruthless53 said:


> If your in water that's holding yft then the best and cleanest thing you can do is rinse it with the saltwater. If your catching kingfish then your better off using hydrogen peroxide and not letting any saltwater near it.


 Are you kidding? I was transferring red diesel, my feet had red diesel on them. The shells on the post cut me and then I stumbled through the mud on the bottom to the Tuna door. I might as well danced in a septic tank. lololol

Bottom line " it is what it is " The day was not about me it was about my Uncle and I did not want to detract from that. I should have went to the hospital and just missed the party, it was not fair to him to have to deal with my cut foot. I am cursed with bad luck and once again it caused a headache.


----------



## hog

Chase This! said:


> We need to hear this full story.


X2

Im All Ears


----------



## mako

donaken said:


> Got sat call someone is hooked up to a monster at the weather bouy!!
> There's some good fishing goin on right now, not surprised 6 places get filled!
> :dance:


Ken, we never heard the resolution of this....was someone pulling your leg or what?


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

I think Ken was pulling all you guys legs...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruthless53

Crowhater said:


> Are you kidding? I was transferring red diesel, my feet had red diesel on them. The shells on the post cut me and then I stumbled through the mud on the bottom to the Tuna door. I might as well danced in a septic tank. lololol
> 
> Bottom line " it is what it is " The day was not about me it was about my Uncle and I did not want to detract from that. I should have went to the hospital and just missed the party, it was not fair to him to have to deal with my cut foot. I am cursed with bad luck and once again it caused a headache.


Re-read my post.....if you cut it on an oyster then you obviously weren't in water that's holding yellowfin tuna. I was making a comment regarding a rule of thumb used by a ER doctor friend of mine who fishes. If your in water that you could catch pelagic's then your safe to clean cuts/wounds with it. If your in water where you would catch kingfish then best try to keep it out of the water.

And I agree...there's not much of a better feeling than a Saturday night at poco when your in the money!!! Not much could cause me to miss that! Congrats to the crew!


----------



## Marshman

Crowhater,

You get the Tough Hombre award for sure! WTG, and congrats to the whole boat.

I used to fish with a guy with your luck - over the years, I saw him:

1. Hooked to a blackfin at Tequila one afternoon on a double hook rig, one in the fish, one in his knee. Blood everywhere, and it wasn't fish blood. Fished all night, went home next day.
2. Filleted his hand with knife somewhere offshore Flower Gardens. Did not return early.
3. But the worst was getting billed by a sub legal blue around Dutra during Deep Sea Roundup, day one. Me, him, his wife, and another guy ( out of it, mal de mer ), bill came up, sucked a flat line in, we had it boat side quick, as it was on a big 80. John jumped over the transom onto the swim platform to measure it, it was coming in on it's side, thought it was beat. It saw him on the platform, leading it in, lit up, went upright and headed at him. He dumped the leader and back flopped over into the cockpit, his shins last over. Fish stuck him in shin, about 2" deep. There was a little piece of white tendon flapping out, very little blood. Cleaned him up with iodine, gauze, got to Portland hospital about 8 that night, this happened about 0800. Fished next day, tough dude.

But for sure - this year, the award is yours!


----------



## Crowhater

Truth be told the whole ordeal was embarrassing and something I wish never happened. The Poco is for Doc and the boat I would have been happy to stay in the shadows. Doc had some mechanical issues that plagued him for some time so I worked very hard to get the Notorious back in the game. My only goal was to help him, I had no designs towards fishing Poco. I am more about bay fishing and duck hunting. You guys put in years and years to be at that level I simply rode coat tails. I have fished other tournaments with him years ago but never Poco, it was really cool to get to run with the big dogs. 

As for the toe it looks like I will be just fine, the doctor said it looks good and they have me shot full of antibotics as well as oral. It will go down as another idiot mark.


----------

